# Louisiana Trip



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome trip! Would love to fish with CA.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Good job. I have had my trip scheduled to LA twice now. Just today, I rescheduled for November 20th.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great shots, great report. Thanks for sharing. It really is a special place.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Gotta love Louisiana! Its always a BLAST! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Great shots.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Great pics. CA posted a video of the fight with that monster red on instagram and it was a treat to watch.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Didnt know he was also a seasonal guide now in LA. Figured he had a big enough client base in FL to stay there all year.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

well done, heading to Chauvin next week


----------

